# Ooops...



## jaomul (Mar 6, 2014)

Trying to see a silver lining here. I dropped my Olympus EPL5 from about 5 feet a few weeks ago. It has a major ding on the lower corner but seemed to work fine.

About a week ago the screen started acting up. No doubt as a result of said fall. 

Has anyone replaced a touchscreen on a similar camera. Could you give me a ballpark price I can expect to pay. Thanks.From what I can see I will have to ship this out of Ireland to the UK or Portugal. Sickened is the word


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 6, 2014)

Here in North America, Oly has a flat rate for repair, cost me $181.26 C$ to have a "normal repair".  I suggest you simply call Oly & see what they say.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 7, 2014)

Ya Ron. I will have to go through the shop where I bought it to organise repair. Working Shift at the moment so it will be a few days. If I get it fixed for in around that price I would be happy. Thanks


----------

